# Ice Maker Not Getting Water



## sgorak (Aug 9, 2007)

*Got it!*

Ok, I figured nothing to loose. It's not working so I can at best fix or at worst it would still not be working. 

I took out the twin selenoid set. Turned off the water supply and loosened the supply fitting at the selenoid. Hmmm...no psst releaving pressure. Turned on the supply...no water at the feed line to the selenoid. Hmmmmmm. Pressed the door water switch....and water at the selenoid supply. !!! Traced the water lines. There is a set of twin selenoids where the main water supply comes in, 2 of them. Beneath this set the outlet from these selenoids are connected by a "Y" fitting then go to the filter, then out to the second set of twin selenoids. I switched the electrical connections at this newly found set and pressed the door water. Nothing. I manually turned the ice maker to get it started, and when it hit the part of the cycle for water, I got water out the second selenoid inlet water line (the selenoids that feed the water to the door and ice maker). So the ice maker selenoid of this first set directly off the main water supply wasn't working. Soooo... tore them apart. The metal plunger in the selenoid has a cupped out tip with a little tiny rubber disk there. The one that wasn't working, the disk was gummy. A tooth pick to pop it out, turn it around and put it back. Some testing, put all together and all works fine.


----------



## badkarma927 (Aug 8, 2007)

I might have to check into this myself.. My fridge makes ice, but the water part doesn't work :wallbash:


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Might want to replace those valves. Manufactureres stopped rebuilding them because of too many house floods. Goop in the wrong hold will cause the opposite to happen. Icemaker calls for water and the valve never shuts off.


----------



## Tiberiusjones (May 31, 2020)

I replace the valves at the main water supply hose, no more error E IT displayed. This is progress. Did the test button push, water tray moved into the rotate, downward position. Eventually it returned to the normal upward position, but no water went into the tray. So how long do I wait for ice before I start troubleshooting again? So far I have replaced the Main PCB Board, and ran continuity checks on the servo solenoids inside the door supplying the water reservoir and ice maker, resistance valves were within spec.


----------

